# Gig Photography tips



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

I've volunteered to do some photography for a gig at my school next week, since i've recently aquired a DSLR and was just wondering if anyone has any key tips for this kind of stuff. I've looked up on the internet and found some sort of trial settings but was wondering if anyone has experiences of this type of stuff and can impart any knowledge?

I've only currently got a kit 18-55mm lens, down to F3.5, but hopefully this shoudl suffice(The venue is a fairly small school hall, nothing too substantial that can be overcome by getting closer to the stage!!)

Cheers
TheAtheist


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have the time, try taking some practice shots at the venue itself, before the gig - That will help you 1} get a feel for the camera and the controls, and 2} find the best places to be, for good shots (while allowing for folks heads bobbing around while dancing :grin

Don't forget spare memory card(s) and spare charged battery (if possible).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I had a DSLR....:sigh: Do as WereBo suggests and try to match the conditions (lighting and motion) to prevent disappointment with the results.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Light levels might be low so you'll have to compensate:

Use a secure grip: left hand under the lens, camera base resting on the heal of your palm, lens between thumb and index finger, right hand on grip with only gentle pressure to trigger shutter.
Make sure you know how to raise the ISO setting. 
Get a mono-pod as tri-pods are usually not allowed indoors.
Sit on the floor at the front - it will be more stable than standing and allow you to use the wideangle end of the zoom range (which is the F3.5 aperture).
Set the white balance to the kind of light in the room. 

Go to rehersal or have a friend stand on the stage well before hand to make your test shots.

Have fun.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

when taking photo's in low light, take a deep breath and hold it until you have taken the shot. It will help to keep the camera steady with slow shots.


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the tips

@Yustr - i think i'm going to take your advice and invest in a monopod, even though there are many places in which i can rest my camera to get a steady shot, they aren't always practical. They seem pretty cheap(around £20-30) so no big loss if i don't end up using it much as it'll find use for it later on...

@WereBo - i'm hoping to be able to sit in on the technical rehearsal/runthrough with the sound checks etc just to get a rough idea of settings. I just need to speak to the guy organising it, but seeing as hes a mate i can't see a problem!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That will be an ideal time to get the 'posed' shots etc., leaving you more time for the instant snaps during the gig :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice thought that .. combine common sense & practicality for those special images


----------

